# Opening Day Bowhunting in VA



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Was hoping to get my son a shot today but no luck. He saw a nice buck that was too far away. This guy came past me and I put him down. Good start to the season.


----------



## clalmond (Apr 24, 2009)

Good job, nice looking buck there. Hope your son gets one soon.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Good eating there. Need to take more Does(Skin Heads). I saw a doe on the indian river road exit just watching the cars go by.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Very nice cull especially with the bow……We have a high-end butcher shop here in the area and they sell venison for like $25 per lb…At that rate and with a successful hunting season or two under the belt, you’ve made your investment back in spades. Thanks for the help with the gearing on another thread and I’m sure your son will get his own in due time…


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice one with a bow to boot, congrats!


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

rattler said:


> Good eating there. Need to take more Does(Skin Heads).


Yup I couldn't agree more. This year in VA we can take 6 deer, 3 of which must be without antlers. That's about a year's worth of venison for us. We use ground venison in place of ground beef for most recipes (except hamburgers!). Anyway, I'm hoping to put a few does on the ground. 

I'm glad a small buck didn't give me the first shot of the season cause after the slow hunting last year I might have taken it  Now I can stick to decent bucks and if I don't see them I'd be happy with all does...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I spent 10 LOOOONG years in MI. 6hrs north or detriot. 156" average SNOW. They have a really bad problem with Does. They went to long with a "BUCKS ONLY" policy. I Hunted there first in '92" and saw 60+ does run by on opening day. Stop taking bucks and just harvest does. Get the gene pool back. In MI, I saw does with horns, ones thet looked like cows, extra legs, etc.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!! Congrats.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

YakAttack said:


> Yup I couldn't agree more. This year in VA we can take 6 deer, 3 of which must be without antlers. That's about a year's worth of venison for us. We use ground venison in place of ground beef for most recipes (except hamburgers!). Anyway, I'm hoping to put a few does on the ground.
> 
> I'm glad a small buck didn't give me the first shot of the season cause after the slow hunting last year I might have taken it  Now I can stick to decent bucks and if I don't see them I'd be happy with all does...


Add ground pork and the burgers are great. Deer is very lean. 


rattler said:


> I spent 10 LOOOONG years in MI. 6hrs north or detriot. 156" average SNOW. They have a really bad problem with Does. They went to long with a "BUCKS ONLY" policy. I Hunted there first in '92" and saw 60+ does run by on opening day. Stop taking bucks and just harvest does. Get the gene pool back. In MI, I saw does with horns, ones thet looked like cows, extra legs, etc.


PETA and the like want to stop ALL, hunting, fishing, polution,etc. Go to thier office in Norfolk and look at the parking lot full of $$$ SUVS, Mercedes, Lexus, ETC. GEEZZZZ, at one time they said "tomatos" scream. We need some rule changes for the GOOD. Cull the does. Stop the buck harvest for 2-3 yrs. Its not about the RACK. I went to the gun show and saw mounts for sale. Everyone had sheds grafted to the mount. JMO


----------

